# New rabbit found wart/pimple like thing on ear?



## sarah222296 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have no idea what this is i looked through the forum and i couldn't find any threads with pictures that looked like mine. I've never had a rabbit with one of these, is this something that can get serious? I just adopted this bunny currently I'm on day 2, I have her in a separate pen next to my other rabbit's pen because there not quite warmed up to each other. I'm wondering if this is going to be a deal breaker on whether or not I should keep this bunny and go and try another one? Also shes an albino lop so I was wondering maybe albino buns were prone to anything? (besides light sensitivity)


----------



## sarah222296 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its not like just a skin tag, it looks like a pimple but feels like a wart btw.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 24, 2013)

i have a white rabbit thats has one of those on each ear. if anyone else has an answer for that i would love to find out too! I asked the people at the rescue before taking her home and they told me that it shouldnt be anything to worry about but they didnt seem to know what it was either..


----------



## ladysown (Jan 27, 2013)

probably just a wart. if not growing or causing a problem I would just leave it be.
We can't say if it will develop anything until it well...does.

not sure what you mean about "prone to light sensitivity" for a white lop.
I don't treat white rabbits any different from other rabbits, other than being aware that white rabbits with red eyes often do a scanning thing and can be blind.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2013)

Serena had one a couple of years ago--she scratched at it and got rid of it--no problems since. Watch it and if it needs attention go to the vet.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2013)

The papilloma virus is one cause of warts on rabbits (most commonly visible on the ears.)


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 28, 2013)

It looks like a wart to me, as others have said. My Muffin has a few, and they don't usually bother her. Vets usually don't recommend removing them (unless the bunny does it themselves) unless they're blocking something. They get them in the ears a lot and they can block parts of the ears. That one looks fine, but again it is spread by a papilloma virus. Most bunnies have already been exposed to the virus even if they don't show the warts.


----------



## sarah222296 (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks guys.


----------

